
Microsoft Hits $1T Market Value for First Time - sahin-boydas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/microsoft-hits-1-trillion-market-value-for-first-time-11556201153
======
WisNorCan
Just over ten years after "Microsoft is dead":
[http://www.paulgraham.com/microsoft.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/microsoft.html)

